# Oil stop leak



## eddieiob (8 mo ago)

I have hearing some talk about oil stop leak additives. What's your experience, do they work?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

eddieiob said:


> I have hearing some talk about oil stop leak additives. What's your experience, do they work?


I have never tried them, but they seem to be effective at revitalizing some gaskets and seals, but won't seal leaks due to a hole or damage. 
Maybe some of the other members have tried them out as a quick fix.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Most of them try to work by softening and swelling the seals.
Sometimes effective for a while sometimes not.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Like post above says, sometimes, sometimes not. I do know a guy that uses it when he is selling something to try and stop a seal leaking and he always has some sort of old tractor for sale.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

If they worked, how would a guy know where he's supposed to park his Harley on Bike Night at the local hang out? Normally you just look around the parking lot for the spot where it looks like the Exxon Valdez sank. Sorry.... I just couldn't resist that one


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Like a guy once told me if there's no oil UNDER it there's no oil IN it! 
As a teenager fueling up a guy asked if I spilled it yet. Nope I said. He replied you will when you think you know how to ride.
Sure enough I spilled it a few days later.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

It depends on what is causing the leak and how bad it is......If the leak is due to a small problem in a gasket of a seal then they will for awhile......


----------

